# Why don't YOU make a pre-Budget submission to extend the Small Business Instant Asset Write-Off?



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Did you know that you can make a submission NOW on line via the Treasury website for the 2017-18 Australian federal Budget?

Budget Day is Tuesday 9 May 2017. You need to make your pre-Budget submission by Thursday 19 JANUARY 2017.

Here is the link you need: http://www.treasury.gov.au/ConsultationsandReviews/Consultations/2016/2017-Prebudget-submissions. See 'make a submission' on the top right.

You may wish to submit that the Government seek to make the Small Business Instant Asset Write-Off an ongoing feature of the Australian income tax system or at least extend it by three years.

The Small Business Instant Asset Write-Off gives small business operators (including Uber drivers) the option of claiming capital purchases (for example, cars) of up to $20,000 as an outright deduction rather claiming over several years.

Under current legislation, the option of claiming the outright deduction ends on 30 June 2017.

Removing or extending the cut-off date would be welcome news to many Uber drivers and other small business operators. It would help with cash-flow and reduce impediments to drivers regularly updating cars and other capital purchases.

Why don't you make a quick submission in the next few days?


----------



## pajala (Apr 24, 2016)

Done great idea


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

That's tremendous, pajala. Thanks for doing that.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

We now have only one week left in which to make a pre-Budget submission. They need to be in by Thursday 19 January 2017.

Making a pre-Budget submission isn't difficult and might well make a big difference to Uber drivers and other small business people.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

The Government has announced that the small business asset writeoff is to be extended by one year to 30 June 2018 from 30 June 2017. See https://uberpeople.net/threads/small-business-instant-asset-writeoff-extended-by-one-year.163918/.

Thanks to those members of this forum (including pajala) who helped achieve this felicitous outcome.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 21, 2016)

Jack Malarkey said:


> The Government has announced that the small business asset writeoff is to be extended by one year to 30 June 2018 from 30 June 2017. See https://uberpeople.net/threads/small-business-instant-asset-writeoff-extended-by-one-year.163918/.
> 
> Thanks to those members of this forum (including pajala) who helped achieve this felicitous outcome.


Good evening Jack, the thanks must be passed onto your good self; you took the time and made the effort to make it known to all 

well done


----------



## pajala (Apr 24, 2016)

Yep great work mate


----------

